# Chinese noodles - like the ones in chinese take-outs



## peeper76 (Jul 7, 2008)

I am trying to find the recipe for the sauteed or fried noodles you get from chinese takeouts.  Tried several recipes all failed.  Can't get that taste, I am always disappointed.  They are skinny noodles with a yellowish brownish color and sometimes have peppers, celery, beansprouts etc, in them.  I've used the oyster sauce, fish sauce and sesame oil recipes and just can't get the one that I always order when me and my husband have chinese food.  Some one help.  What is the secret.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 7, 2008)

i love em too. have never made them. shouldn't be to hard though. cook noodles up and then fry til brown. someone else will be able to tell you what else to put in them. 

babe


----------



## Yakuta (Jul 7, 2008)

I use whole wheat sphagetti to make my noodles and they turn out great.  If you want them more authentic then use the egg noodles that are available in an asian store. 

Here is how I make mine:

Boil the noodles until aldente and reserve.  If you are using sphagetti then break it into three before boiling. 

Now you need to fry the noodles and here are the ingredients. 

1/2 stick of ginger grated
3 cloves of garlic finely chopped
3 dried arabol chilies
one yellow onion thinly sliced
1 carrot cut into matchsticks
1/2 red bell pepper cut into thin strips
1/2 green bell pepper cut into thin strips
Celery - Although I am not a huge fan
Green onions (2) finely chopped
soy sauce - 2 tbps
1/4 tsp of sesame oil
salt and black pepper to taste
2 tbsp of oil - corn, canola, peanut or vegetable

In a large wok, add the oil, once it's hot add the red chilies and the ginger, garlic and onions and let it all fry until the onions are golden.  Next add the carrots, bell peppers, celery, soy sauce and let it cook for couple of minutes.  Next add the noodles and salt and black pepper and ensure you mix everything well.  Toss in the chopped green onions at the last minute and serve with whatever else you like - I like to buy Trader Joes orange chicken packets and serve it with the noodles on the side.  I also may cook some shrimps in a bottle of teriyaki glaze (it's a sauce in a bottle) and serve that with the noodles.


----------



## stinemates (Jul 7, 2008)

They sell egg noodles at my grocery store. Make sure to use those, and fry them with veggies in Olive Oil, Corn Starch+Soy sauce, garlic, and fish sauce.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 8, 2008)

Are you refering to Lo Mein?


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 8, 2008)

This is as close as I've gotten, I've dr.'ed this one a bit. 

Recipes : Everything Lo Mein : Food Network

I double the sauce mixture.....

I use 1 lb each of meat, if I use any at all. 
I use 1 can bamboo shoots 1 can sprouts instead of the fresh sprouts.

I think that's all. I think it's the Hoisin sauce that gives it the flavor you are looking for. 
Oh I know.... it makes ALOT, so when it sayd just push something to the side to cook the rest, unless you have a GINORMOUS wok, I take each thing out and mix it all back together at the end in a large soup pot. 
Or make 1/2 a recipe....


----------



## Calya (Jul 8, 2008)

Usually the storebought asian noodles are yellow to begin with, then the sauce makes them brown. Here is a good recipe with pictured instructions, just add peppers, b/c I don't think the recipe includes them. Let me know if you like it/try it. Good luck!

Everyday Food & Drinks: Asian Stir-Fry Noodles


----------



## peeper76 (Jul 8, 2008)

Chinese noodles like in chinese take-outs :  the ones I want are kinda dry when served on a platter, the noodles are a bit curly, hard to explain but I haven't found what I am looking for yet.  Thanks for all the info though


----------



## jennyema (Jul 8, 2008)

peeper76 said:


> Chinese noodles like in chinese take-outs : the ones I want are kinda dry when served on a platter, the noodles are a bit curly, hard to explain but I haven't found what I am looking for yet. Thanks for all the info though


 

They don't have those kind of noodles in the take out places I go to here, but if they are dry, they might be canned chow mein noodles.





Here's chow mein with fresh noodles


----------

